# "Ultimate Outdoor Oven" - The only thing I ever use now!



## ALABAMACHEF (Jun 7, 2015)

I happened upon a tool that you can use over basically any heat source(yes,campfire too!), and cook a huge variety of food in it. It's called the Duck Blind Bistro "Ultimate Outdoor Oven". I've gotta say, I love how I can cook biscuits in it, then take the two halves as two skillets and cook my bacon in them. I cook calzones, any type of meat, sausage, eggs, and all types of desserts in it. They all come out great. It is small lightweight and made in America. I love it because I can abuse it and Stow it away when traveling and it is so easy to clean. There is nothing like being able to make a strawberry delight over a campfire! I've never seen any other tool like this.


----------



## ALABAMACHEF (Jun 7, 2015)

Bacon!!!


----------



## Josie1945 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi Chef

Welcome to DC

Josie


----------



## ALABAMACHEF (Jun 7, 2015)

Thank you! I'm really excited about joining. Hoping to learn a lot .


----------



## Josie1945 (Jun 7, 2015)

Where is Pisgah?

Josie


----------



## ALABAMACHEF (Jun 7, 2015)

It's in the NE corner of AL. Equal distance from Tennessee and Georgia.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 7, 2015)

Welcome to DC.  IS that made of cast aluminum or SS?


----------



## Addie (Jun 7, 2015)

Welcome to DC. You are right. Nothing like a campfire.

I taught my girl scouts how to turn a large restaurant size can along with an empty tuna can into a cooking vessel. They made their breakfast on them. First toast, then bacon and then the fried eggs. Today some of the girls have had troops of their own and passed the lessons on down. I supplied the food. They supplied the fun and learning experience.


----------



## Hoot (Jun 7, 2015)

Howdy!
Welcome to D.C.!


----------



## ALABAMACHEF (Jun 7, 2015)

That is made of cast Aluminum Andy. I appreciate all of the greetings!


----------



## ALABAMACHEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Before


----------



## ALABAMACHEF (Jun 9, 2015)

After!


----------

